# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Easy Ride, mobility service, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Nissan Motor Co., Ltd.

DeNA Co., Ltd.

Website - easy-ride.com

----------


## Airicist

Nissan and DeNA unveil Easy Ride mobility service

Published on Dec 4, 2017




> Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. and DeNA Co., Ltd. unveiled the Easy Ride brand for the new robo-vehicle mobility service that the two companies are developing jointly. The companies also announced plans for a field test with public participation.
> 
> The public field test will take place in the Minatomirai district of Yokohama, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan from March 5, 2018, to March 18, 2018.
> 
> Nissan and DeNA started collaborating to develop a new mobility service that uses autonomous driving technology in January 2017. The two companies aim to combine the Nissan Intelligent Mobility vision, through technological assets in autonomous driving, vehicle electrification and connected cars, with DeNA’s experience in developing and operating driverless mobility services using its expertise in the internet and artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Glitches or not, Nissan starts testing semi-autonomous rides"

by Yuri Kageyama
February 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> Nissan and DeNA began a field test of Easy Ride, the new mobility
> service utilizing robo-vehicles, on March 5, 2018. This field test ran
> for approximately two weeks in the Minatomirai district of Yokohama,
> in Japan's Kanagawa Prefecture, before coming to a close without
> incident. We would like to share our thanks to all the participants
> who joined this field test and everyone involved who helped to make
> this field test successful. In a survey given to participants after
> using the service, 98% said that they would definitely use this
> service, or wanted to use this service if there was an opportunity.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Easy Ride, the future mobility service: field of test participants report

Published on May 28, 2018




> “Easy Ride” is the robo-vehicle mobility service being developed by Nissan and DeNA.
> 
> The service trial was demonstrated with passengers in the Minatomirai district of Yokohama, in Japan during March 5th to 18th .
> 
> The video shows how the service trial looks, and customers’ real voice.

----------

